# Festplatte als webspace freigeben?



## morph-x (21. Juli 2008)

Hallöchen,
ich möchte Ordner/Dateinen meiner Externen Platte freigeben so das zB. sich jemand die Daten (ohne das ich sie erst im Netz uploaden muss) downloaden kann.

Gibt es da eine realtiv einfache und schnelle möglichkeit!?

-WinXP-SP3

greetz
morphi


----------



## zerix (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

möglich ist das schon. Du setzt einen FTP-Server bei dir auf, gibst deinem Freund deine IP-Adresse oder meldest bei bei DynDNS an und schon kann er auf Ordner die du bei deinem FTP-Server freigegeben hast zugreifen.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## morph-x (23. Juli 2008)

Jo thx hat geklappt.

Aber nachdem ich mich ein bisl mehr mit der Materie befasst habe ist mir aufgefallen das es viel zu unsicher ist.

Also weiterhin doch besser die Dateien eben uploaden ;-)


----------



## zerix (23. Juli 2008)

Wenn du die Daten hochlädst ist es auf jeden Fall sicherer für deinen Rechner. ;-)

MFG

Sascha


----------

